# Another diplomatic problem



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Egyptian authorities on Saturday deported a US citizen with a diplomatic passport for not having a visa. The decision to deport the US national is based on the law that any diplomat entering the country is obliged to obtain a visa in advance.
Based on the principle of reciprocity, foreign nationals whose countries require a visa for diplomatic and official passports will be obliged to apply the same requirement in Egypt and obtain a visa in advance.
Egypt, however, allows tourists from the US, Europe and particular countries to buy a visa at the airport upon their arrival.

US citizen with diplomatic passport deported from Cairo airport for no visa - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

This isn't anything new - I know of a few people, not knowing or forgetting the rules, and not having their ordinary passport with them, who this has happened to since the rules changed [which I think was before the Revolution]. Happens in other countries and I had it happen to me entering Turkey a few years ago, but luckily had my ordinary passport and was able to enter with a tourist stamp that.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

It is funny how they are selectively applying the law these days...


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> It is funny how they are selectively applying the law these days...


It's not just in Egypt, and it's not just these days that the law is applied selectively:

"I will not stand idly by while law enforcement is applied to the poor and disenfranchised while the rich stand by and flaunt their immunity" - Ray Lewis (Retired Philadelphia Police Captain, arrested at the Occupy Wall Street demonstration in 2011)


----------

